# Mice back from nearly dead?



## bostonxbabi89 (Nov 26, 2013)

Whoa..so my mice were fine last night. I have two females. Mother and daughter. I woke up this morning and went to their cage to say hello..usually when I lift the top off the daughter mouse will go a little nuts because she is so skittish. Neither of them moved and were curled up inside of their clear ball. I tapped the ball and no one moved. So I tapped it harder. Still nothing. So I rolled the ball..this time frantically. Nothing. I picked up the ball and dumped them both out. One landed on her feet the other on her side not moving. With closer inspection I realized they were both still alive but stiff like the had been dead. I tried to get them to drink water but they wouldn't. I was going to be late for work so I dribble a little water on both their heads and left a piece of food by each of their mouths. I went to work knowing for sure what I would find when I returned. However, I got home and they were both running about the cage, on the wheel and looking fine. ?????????????? The only thing I could think of is that it was our first cold winter night last night but the temp in the room couldn't have dropped below 60 because I have the heat set. Could it have been some sort of hibernation phase? No idea. Happy to have my girls with me though. :?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

when you touched them- did they feel cold? If so, it really sounds like it was too cold in the room. I don't think 60F is that cold, but it could have been to low for them. Or your heater wasn't working properly, who knows.
Gladly, they seem to be fine now. I hope they don't have an episode like this again.


----------



## bostonxbabi89 (Nov 26, 2013)

They definitely were not warm like they are when I wake them up after snuggling together all night but they weren't cold like a dead mouse either. I don't know, they are fine again today. I turned the heat up a little more last night.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Something similar has happened to me three times at intervals of 6 months. Never found the reason, just warmed them up and voilà.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10711


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

This happened to me last week when my house got down to 50 degrees. I warmed my only effected mouse up by holding her for over an hour, but she ended up not being able to keep her body heat by herself after that and she died a few days later. :/ 
I keep my house at 60 degrees +.. I have the heater now set to come on if it gets at 59 degrees or below. All of my mice seem fine with that. I also make sure everyone has fresh hay and tissues each night for nesting material and no mouse lives alone.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> This happened to me last week when my house got down to 50 degrees. I warmed my only effected mouse up by holding her for over an hour, but she ended up not being able to keep her body heat by herself after that and she died a few days later. :/
> I keep my house at 60 degrees. I have the heater now set to come on if it gets at 59 degrees or below. All of my mice seem fine with that. I also make sure everyone has fresh hay and tissues each night for nesting material and no mouse lives alone.


Correct me if I'm wrong but you have bucks correct? Are you keeping them together?

I've been leaving the males from Chloe's litter together and I've had no problems keeping them together. But I'm also worried about my lone bucks and sorta wonder if its worth trying to introduce them so they have each other for warmth


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a pair of brothers that have been living happily together since birth. I've even bred them without separating them and they have no spats over breeding.
My other adult male always has females with him. I have several females that arent fertile because of age or obesity. So I use them as buck friends.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I have a pair of brothers that have been living happily together since birth. I've even bred them without separating them and they have no spats over breeding.
> My other adult male always has females with him. I have several females that arent fertile because of age or obesity. So I use them as buck friends.


That is fascinating with the brothers. My boys aren't bred but I have the 7 of them living happily together in a 35 gallon bin cage and they don't have any problems either. Maybe they are odd like their mother. No normal mouse decides to live with gerbils instead of her own kind . They are all sleeping in a big pile snuggling since my room is a bit chilly right now.

Hmm I may have to look into finding some older females or something for my three lone bucks.


----------

